

PunkSpider – A Google for every web weakness - rmason
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/05/06/punkspider-google-for-all-web-vulnerabilities/

======
UserRights
When I press the URL button on the site, nothing happens. Also when i input
any search term, I only see 'Searching...' forever and nothing ever happens.

if for anybody the site is functional: what exactly is the usecase? Thanks!

~~~
mjstahl
From what I have been able to determine.. the "Searching... " and blocking of
the browser (tab) is because that site does not exist in punkSPIDER's index.
Eventually the site stops blocking the browser and "No results found!" is
displayed.

From the article the only use case of punkSPIDER mentioned explicitly is where
a consumer could use the site to determine how many "known" vulnerabilities
exist at that site before they go entering sensitive information.

